

Where can EU citizen study computer science tuition-free? - masivs

I&#x27;m very close to finishing high school and am wondering where can i study computer science, electronics or similar field in EU countries tuition-free?
======
mjn
Nordic universities are all tuition-free for EU students. The main problem as
a foreigner would be the language. For masters-level study there are many
English programs, but for the bachelors level, there are fewer. There are,
nevertheless, several of them.

Two examples:

* Roskilde University: [http://www.ruc.dk/en/education/full-degree-undergraduate/int...](http://www.ruc.dk/en/education/full-degree-undergraduate/international-bachelor-study-programme-in-natural-science/about-the-programme/)

* Kristianstad University: [http://www.hkr.se/en/study-at-hkr/programmes-and-courses/bac...](http://www.hkr.se/en/study-at-hkr/programmes-and-courses/bachelor/)

~~~
workhere-io
Also Aarhus University, Denmark ([http://cs.au.dk/](http://cs.au.dk/)). If I
remember correctly, one of the reasons Google chose to have the V8 JavaScript
engine developed in Aarhus was the fact that the CS department there is really
good.

~~~
mjn
They do have a good CS program, but all their bachelor's programs are in
Danish, as far as I can tell. For example, the CS bachelor's says Danish in
the right sidebar: [http://bachelor.au.dk/en/computer-
science/cpage/introduction...](http://bachelor.au.dk/en/computer-
science/cpage/introduction/view1/0/Course/index/)

Their CS Masters is in English: [http://kandidat.au.dk/en/computer-
science/](http://kandidat.au.dk/en/computer-science/)

That might not be a problem, but it typically takes at least a year or so for
foreign students to gain a level of Danish sufficient to enter a Danish-
language program, and you'd need a way to support yourself in the interim.

------
ssemion
Both of the swiss federal technology institutes are very good and almost free
(about 500 euros per semester) but life in Switzerland can be quite expensive.

------
ceeK
I believe Scotland gives free tuition to EU member countries.

------
jfaucett
For a Bachelors degree if you cant speak the language you can pretty much
forget it since as far as I know the UK,Ireland,Scotland all have high US-like
tuition costs.

If you can speak the language pretty well, i.e. conversations are no problem
and you can read books without difficulty then you can take your pick:
Germany, Netherlands, Belgium, France or Spain are all basically free (some
minor costs but nothing compared to us schools).

What id recommend if you need to learn the language, is go to the country for
3-6 months, take language courses so you can learn the language, and then
start studying there.

EDIT: At least in Germany (im guessing its like this in other countries), you
have to pass a C1 level language course to be able to study (see:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_European_Framework_of_Re...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_European_Framework_of_Reference_for_Languages))

~~~
mjn
Two corrections: Scotland has near-zero tuition fees, and the Nordic countries
+ Switzerland have (some) English-language bachelor's programs.

------
leugim
Spain is cheaper than other countries like Sweden or Denmark, think here the
fees for study one year is about 1000 euros but the cost of living is lowest.

But in Spain the computer science work sucks at 95%.

------
eip
The Internet.

------
qb
Germany

